

Chatbot conversation ends in argument [video] - JacobAldridge
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14843549

======
josscrowcroft
This is excellent.. 65 million Cleverbot conversations boil down to "I am not
a robot. I am a unicorn."

~~~
lloeki
Or more precisely, a lie. Rewatching it, the number of lies is impressive for
such a short exchange. I wonder how much of it is "willful" lying vs an error
on the part of the bot.

~~~
charlieok
Neither; you're giving it too much credit in either case. It's just looking up
strings which have been used before in past conversations in response to
similar prompts.

